# Sig sauer grips



## Ilovemysig (Apr 11, 2011)

I have recently purchased a sig sauer p220 platinum elite ....yet to take it home from the gun shop and shoot it but I'm already in love just a great feeling gun. I have recently come across these black grips with white sig sauer lettering and I want them so bad yet I can't seem to be able to find them anywhere for sale just people talking about them . I believe there the old dark elite grips if anyone has an info on where I can get these or any other info it would great thank you . I also own a hk usp 45 if anyone has any questions as far as that I would love to help .


----------



## siggy63 (Apr 28, 2011)

Go on to E Bay and type in sig aluminum grips The ones you are wanting will come up on the first page I bought some of the old style from the dark elite for my 226 stainless elite and they are some of the nicest grips I have ever used Good Luck


----------

